# Floorstanders or standmounters ?



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have just received my PB-13 Ultra to replace two REL Storm Mk1 subs. Very pleased with it even though I haven't set it up properly. The rest of my gear consists of the following.

Onkyo 905
TDL RTL3 mains
Kef XQ2C centre
Eltax HT2 rear (2 pairs)
Toshiba HD-XE1
PS3

My question to which there may only be opinions and not answers is:-

If it is recommended to set the crossovers to 80hz to let the sub do all the work, what is the point in having large floorstanders. IOW if my next upgrade is to replace my mains it shouldn't make any difference if I buy large or small speakers, should it onder: 

Opinions appreciated. Also, this is for 99% movies, I don't listen to music often,

I haven't tried it yet but has anyone had good results by letting their larger speakers (whether it be front, centre or rears) handle more of the work. Another option is to set LFE and main, has anyone got any experience doing this

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Big mains that go deep can be of use in a couple areas.

1) Use in 2-channel without the sub for music listening. Some people like that.
2) Assist the sub in LFE+Main mode that some receivers support like you've mentioned. 

I'm not sure what the benefits would be of either. Maybe you could get away with a smaller sub using LFE+Main? Maybe less distortion from amplification in 2-channel (sub-less) mode?

I am one for using bookshelf speakers with a sub, but that's my preference. Your PBUltra13 would take care of the low end quite nicely so I doubt there would be any benefit to using LFE+Main. Most floor standers only get down to the low 30's anyway. I guess the choice to either go with floor standers or bookshelf speakers is a matter of what you physically think sounds the best (as with any speaker purchase).


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

My suggestion: Get REW and measure the response with different settings :yes:

I have two small subs that go down to 35Hz :sad: ... (I'm raying: to get something better) 
Anyways, my front speakers go down to 35Hz too, so I used REW and set up the AVR to different settings (the crossover at 80Hz, 60Hz, etc.; fronts to small first and then to large, I also tryed sending the LFE signal to Sub, Front and Both) ... after comparing all results, the best frequency response was sending LFE to Sub and front as large, and crossover @ 80Hz :yes: ... that's my current settting :yes:

You need to measure your frequency response ... every room, equipment, etc. will be different :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even with a crossover of 80Hz their is still lots of information sent to your mains that is going to go below 80Hz. A crossover is not a cutoff but is more a sloped and somewhat gradual drop off of the frequencies below 80Hz so even at 50Hz there will still be some playing.
A floor standing tower will still sound fuller than most so called bookshelves due to the nature of the box design. This is not saying that a high end bookshelf speaker can not preform as well but in 80% of the cases spending the money on towers will usually have better dynamics.


----------



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thanks for the replies so far*

I was dreading but expected the REW suggestions. This all looks to be a bit technical to me. I looked at the 'sticky' pages.  wow, pages and pages of the stuff 

If I were to lower the crossover from say 80hz to 50hz on the mains and possibly the centre would this also lower what is being fed to the sub by a similar amount? Or would the sub still operate in the same frequency range as before but with more of an overlap?

Thanks again,

Graham

PS watched Transformers last night, much better with new sub. :bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have full size floorstanders that are rated down to 35hz,it actually is more like 40hz, but I run them as large with a cross at 50hz from my reciever. It gave me better sound and a flatter response according to my SMS1. It just sounds fuller to me then set to small and the sms is backing me up in my situation anyway.


----------



## Graham N (Jul 26, 2008)

*Thanks TC*

Thanks for the reply TC,

I may have a go at messing with my settings this evening, I think the wife is out tonight:bigsmile:

Graham


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for the replies so far*



Graham N said:


> I was dreading but expected the REW suggestions. This all looks to be a bit technical to me. I looked at the 'sticky' pages.  wow, pages and pages of the stuff


I was once in your shoes :bigsmile: ... you won't believe me but I debated for at least a year before using REW :yes:, it look intimidating (specially with all those instruction pages) ... but beleive me is easy than what it looks :bigsmile:



> ... If I were to lower the crossover from say 80hz to 50hz on the mains and possibly the centre would this also lower what is being fed to the sub by a similar amount? Or would the sub still operate in the same frequency range as before but with more of an overlap?


Yes the sub will receive a little less ... maybe you won't notice any difference in the sound (I didn't) when using 80Hz or 50Hz crossover; but when I used REW I saw a small change in the response. :yes:

Try using a movie that you know how it sounds ... use 50Hz as the crossover and play it; see if you can notice any change; if you don't just leave it at 80Hz ... try to do the same with the front speakers, use it as small then as large ... maybe you'll need a couple of days to adjust your ear to the new sound (maybe that's why I didn't notice anything, maybe I need it a couple of days to adjust my hearing :bigsmile



> ... PS watched Transformers last night, much better with new sub. :bigsmile:


Did you like it??? ... Or not enough bass??? :bigsmile:


----------

